# Filme von Rechner auf Amazon Fire Stick



## Turalyon (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

heute kam mein amazon fire stick und ich hab ihn gleich an den Fernseher angeschlossen und eingerichtet. Nun wollte ich einen Ordner mit Videos freigeben, um diese auf dem Fernseher zu schauen.

Ich hab dazu ein Heimnetzwerk eingerichtet und mir die VLC app auf den stick gezogen. Wenn ich in der App dann auf Netzwerksuche gehe, finde ich auch das Heimnetzwerk, mit der Adresse PC-Name/Mein_Name. Nur wenn ich dann da drauf klicke, sagt er, das Verzeichnis ist leer.

Wo muss ich denn entweder Videos hinkopieren oder die Ordnerverknüpfung hinlegen, um auf meine Videos zuzugreifen? Ich hab schon mehrere probiert, der Ordner ist auch freigegeben.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

Vlt. ist das Videoformat nicht korrekt? Hast du mal testweise vlt. einfach nur MP3s genommen, ob die gefunden würden?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2015)

Mal ne dumme Frage:

Kann der Fernseher nicht die Video-Dateien selbst wiedergeben? Gibt doch kaum noch Formate die heutige Flat-TVs nicht beherrschen.


----------



## Turalyon (23. Juli 2015)

Sind mehrere Formate drin, mkv, mp4 und avi (je nachdem, von welcher Kamera die kamen).

Und wenn ich sie auf nen USB stick ziehe, spielt der Fernseher die problemlos ab. Nur wollte ich mir das halt ersparen, jedesmal neu kopieren zu müssen ^^

Werd mp3 dateien mal probieren, wenn ich wieder von arbeit komme, wobei ich mir da keine großen Hoffnungen mache (zumal ich ja nich weiß, welchen Pfad die App da nimmt - hab die ganzen öffentlichen Ordner und die in der Bibliothek ja schon probiert)


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

Muss der PC vielleicht hochoffiziell als "DLNA-Server" konfiguriert sein, damit es klappt? Auch das wäre möglich, denn viele solcher Mediaplayer oder auch Fernseher können per Netzwerk nur per DLNA zugreifen... siehe zB Heimvernetzung: Das kann DLNA - connect    da musst du dann am PC ein passendes Tool einrichten, damit es klappt.


----------



## Turalyon (23. Juli 2015)

Ach, ich bin daheim angekommen und hab einfach Plex installiert ^^ Das klappt gut 

Wollte eigentlich Kopi nehmen, aber da es ja nich mehr bei Amazon im app store ist, war mir die installation zu aufwendig ^^


----------



## Turalyon (23. Juli 2015)

Bah, Plex wird wieder gelöscht. Wollen Geld haben, damit man Zeug auf ein anderes Gerät streamen kann


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

ja, echt frech, dass die ihre Arbeit bezahlt haben wollen...   

Zum Verständnis: erstellst du jetzt einen Stream vom PC aus anstatt per AmazonFire auf den PC zuzugreifen, oder ist das ein Tool, um besagten DNLA-Server zu erstellen?

Was Du auch bedenken solltest: der PC muss ja dann immer an sein, wenn du die Daten nutzen willst. Wäre es nicht vlt doch was einfacher, wenn du Dir nen schnellen USB3.0-Stick mit zB 64GB holst? Du musst dann zwar ab und an was draufkopieren und wieder löschen, aber dafür muss der PC dann nicht an sein, wenn du die Daten brauchst. zB SanDisk SDCZ80-064G-G46 Extreme 64GB USB-Flash-Laufwerk: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  für 40€, der Schreibspeed ist höher als das, was eine Festplatte liefern kann


----------



## Turalyon (23. Juli 2015)

Dann sollten sie es nicht als "komplett kostenlos" bewerben ^^

Ich will quasi den PC als Mediaserver nutzen und über den Firestick abspielen

Ich hab mir jetzt doch kodi (oder XMBC) draufgemacht aber nun hab ich da ein ganz anderes Problem, weil der das Netzwerklogin nicht akzeptiert -.-


----------

